# Snorting Keif?



## stenkonia (Apr 14, 2008)

Me and my buddy are stoned and arguing, can you guys help us out?
Can you snort keif and get high?


----------



## Wordz (Apr 14, 2008)

smurf it or bang it. it's the only way.


----------



## email468 (Apr 14, 2008)

are you sure the question isn't - 
how high do you have to be to even contemplate snorting keif?


----------



## DJsmooth (Apr 14, 2008)

It definetly doesnt work.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 14, 2008)

fuckin' hardcore, man.


----------



## stenkonia (Apr 14, 2008)

hell yeah, fuckin hardcore lol, i need some more definitive answers


----------



## email468 (Apr 14, 2008)

i have never snorted it but we can try to reason it out. what you snort up your nose goes down your throat and eating keif will get you high so yes, snorting it will also get you high. how's that?

or you can go ahead and snort it and tell us what happens (besides one sore-ass nostril).


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 14, 2008)

Yea a friend of mine use to do this shit. You must be pretty hard up if you're doing that shit, he was. He smokes all day long, 24/7. So he doesn't get as high anymore. Says that shit burns.


----------



## defeatedtea (Apr 15, 2008)

LOL. hahahahah +1 for someone plzz


----------



## Budsworth (Apr 15, 2008)

Why dont you just draw some up in syringe and shoot it. Itll be less painful.


----------



## stenkonia (Apr 15, 2008)

See I'm arguing the point that you can't, my buddy thinks you can


----------



## SuperSmoker420 (Apr 15, 2008)

You can get high by snorting keif because it will run down the back of your throat, into your stomache, and you will ingest the thc. You will not get instantly high like coke because coke is a stimulant and affects your brain differently. Your better off eating it or smoking it dude.

Why am I not suprised there is like 4 other threads on this?


----------



## farway (Apr 16, 2008)

but if you're ingesting it through your stomach, wouldn't it need to be heated with butter or oil in order to get high? You can't get high just by popping some bud in your mouth and swallowing it..


----------



## email468 (Apr 16, 2008)

farway said:


> but if you're ingesting it through your stomach, wouldn't it need to be heated with butter or oil in order to get high? You can't get high just by popping some bud in your mouth and swallowing it..


sure you can.


----------



## ChaoticMetal (Apr 16, 2008)

farway said:


> but if you're ingesting it through your stomach, wouldn't it need to be heated with butter or oil in order to get high? You can't get high just by popping some bud in your mouth and swallowing it..


You most certainly can, I have a fiend that is a chef and he is allergic to smoking(irritates lungs to much) and he uses cannabis to cook with AND eats many salads with cannabis. Its actually good for ya. but your shit will be green if you eat to much raw cannabis lol. The high is stonger and last eally long if you eat enough of it.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 16, 2008)

stenkonia said:


> See I'm arguing the point that you can't, my buddy thinks you can


In the 60's & 70's we would order keif from amsterdam through the mail.. Snorting REAL keif was a common event, you'd get 10+ g's for $15.00. We'd smoke in chilum's and yes snort... As far as the stomach thing... My friend ate 7g's of hash when he thought the cops were pulling us over ( just warning, tail light ) I digress, and if you think eating don't work, you're wrong. Keif being a fine substance is absorbed by the mucous membrane, as is coke or any product that's snorted... Granted the affects will be less than the perferred means of induction..... you sneeze alot.... that's a good rush. Ive seen stuff used in many differenr ways... Windowpane acid put under eyelids...etc.
Good day


----------



## metagrower (Apr 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> In the 60's & 70's we would order keif from amsterdam through the mail.. Snorting REAL keif was a common event, you'd get 10+ g's for $15.00. We'd smoke in chilum's and yes snort... As far as the stomach thing... My friend ate 7g's of hash when he thought the cops were pulling us over ( just warning, tail light ) I digress, and if you think eating don't work, you're wrong. Keif being a fine substance is absorbed by the mucous membrane, as is coke or any product that's snorted... Granted the affects will be less than the perferred means of induction..... you sneeze alot.... that's a good rush. Ive seen stuff used in many differenr ways... Windowpane acid put under eyelids...etc.
> Good day


I'll back up this post! 

Keif is supposed to be the trichome heads themselves. The 'crystals' or 'pollen' or whatever you want to call it.

THC does _not_ need to be heated to be active. THC is active at room temperature. Heating cannabis (not keif!) to 375F (190C) will decarboxylate the insoluble THC _acids_ into soluble THC, and therefore increase the potency of the cannabis. Keif contains none of those acids and therefore is not necessary to heat. If you wanted you could even put it into a salt shaker and dust your food with it. 

On that note, keif can absolutely be absorbed through the mucus membranes, just as anything else can. I don't know that it would be a pleasant experience the first few times--at least not with something like that up your nose, but I've never actually subjected myself to that. And just because you put other things up your nose, does not mean that you will not have a problem with this. Trust me. There are things you can put up your nose that will still feel very unpleasant.

That said, please do try it and let us know how that works out for you. The only way to know for sure is to try it, right?


----------



## 40acres (Apr 16, 2008)

I can't even imagine what kief would do to your allergies.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 16, 2008)

About the same as a chili fart under the covers......... WATCH OUT INCOMING


----------



## metagrower (Apr 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> About the same as a chili fart under the covers......... WATCH OUT INCOMING



DUTCH OVEN!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 16, 2008)

Twistyman said:


> About the same as a chili fart under the covers......... WATCH OUT INCOMING



LMFAO!!!!


----------



## stenkonia (Apr 16, 2008)

Now blasting lines of chili farts, THAT"S fuckin' hardcore lol


----------



## highlymotivated (Apr 17, 2008)

def does not work. My buddy tried it once.
Funny though haha.


----------



## metagrower (Apr 17, 2008)

highlymotivated said:


> def does not work. My buddy tried it once.
> Funny though haha.


 
It doesn't work because he was in enough pain to not care if he was high, or what? 

I honestly can't see how it wouldn't work, you would be ingesting THC through your mucus membranes, which seems to work for every other active substance. And THC is an active substance even at room temperature. 

I won't be snorting kief anytime soon, but I can't imagine it wouldn't work for someone zealous enough about putting shit up their nose. 

Without evidence of true experimentation--I don't think anecdotal evidence will suffice to prove anything at all.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 18, 2008)

probably wont work you would have to heat it to a high temp to activate the thc even then i dont know if the membranes of the sinus can absorb thc so it would end up in your stomach and if you have already smoked that day you would feel very little smoking is a more direct way to get something in the bloodstream thats why all drugs hit faster and stronger when smoked as opposed to snorting. the only faster way to get high would be to make a make a tincture with some hash oil and alcohol to make it soluble and inject in vein promise youll feel that. please dont do (lol)


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 18, 2008)

thc is not active when eaten raw it must be heated to make the thc directly available or activated with oils or alcohols thc is oil/alcohol soluble. eat an 1/8 of raw cannabis it does nothing i have made this mistake. cook an 1/8 w/butter to make baked goods or whatever and that same 1/8 will give you a good buzz.


----------



## email468 (Apr 18, 2008)

if THC required heat to activate it then baking it would destroy the THC.
THC is alcohol and oil soluble - heat certainly aids in the extraction and there seems to be little doubt that heating it up either with actual burning or in a vaporizer is the most efficient way to absorb it. But you don't need to activate THC with heat to make it work.

Also - everything and anything can be absorbed through your mucus membranes - nasal or no.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 18, 2008)

at baking temps it is not destroyed too low temp. thc has a temp which it boils off the good vaporizers try to be right above that. heat does seem to aid in making thc more available when cooked and ingested or at least helps the fats and oils release it. plant cell walls are hard to process that is partly why we cook some of them. i have unfortunately learned the hard way that raw cannabis dry or not does nothing when eaten. smoke the kief or make cannabutter you dont want wasted kief up your nose


----------



## email468 (Apr 18, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> at baking temps it is not destroyed too low temp. thc has a temp which it boils off the good vaporizers try to be right above that. heat does seem to aid in making thc more available when cooked and ingested or at least helps the fats and oils release it. plant cell walls are hard to process that is partly why we cook some of them. i have unfortunately learned the hard way that raw cannabis dry or not does nothing when eaten. smoke the kief or make cannabutter you dont want wasted kief up your nose


No worries - i don't plan on snorting it 

We'll have to disagree about ingesting it however.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 18, 2008)

cool fair enough hopefully no one snorts kief. got me thinking though they sell at dispenseries what looks like kief in pills to ingest maybe i will try and see if they have any effect.


----------



## To0 Much Dr0 (Apr 20, 2008)

that would be boss as fuck


----------



## Darthgeese (Apr 21, 2008)

LOLZ thats great man ahaha


----------



## High4Life (Apr 21, 2008)

Drink vodka through your eyesocket plus snorting keif is the buzz you all want .. wow


----------



## To0 Much Dr0 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lol how bad would that hurt vodka in the eye ouch that might hurt more then snorting keif


----------



## LizardKing4200 (Apr 23, 2008)

snorting keef would def. work by absorbing in the mucus membranes jsut as coke/pills do. Probably would be pretty painful though. Me and my freind had a baked conversation about this once too haha.


----------



## To0 Much Dr0 (Apr 23, 2008)

i think it would work


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 24, 2008)

put simply snorting any drug will hit you slower and weaker than if smoked this is simple known common knowledge and cannot be argued it is physics. so if you want to waste your kief snort away. also like i said thc is boiled off thru heat at a specific temp or activated with a solvent alcohol/oils/fats/butane etc... your body will absorb some because of stomach acids but not all will be processed if snorted raw. make a cookie or smoke the stuff. or better yet get some everclear and dissolve into that it will activate the thc if you use enough kief you get a nice high


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> put simply snorting any drug will hit you slower and weaker than if smoked this is simple known common knowledge and cannot be argued it is physics. so if you want to waste your kief snort away. also like i said thc is boiled off thru heat at a specific temp or activated with a solvent alcohol/oils/fats/butane etc... your body will absorb some because of stomach acids but not all will be processed if snorted raw. make a cookie or smoke the stuff. or better yet get some everclear and dissolve into that it will activate the thc if you use enough kief you get a nice high


i have done some research as well - i'm glad you qualified your earlier statement by mentioning that it is possible to get high from eating raw marijuana. I completely agree that this is the least effective way to eat it and the affects are greatly enhanced by heating it (usually by making butter).

So the answer remains yes you can get high by snorting kief with the following qualifiers: you'll have to snort A LOT and what a waste of good kief.

one very little quibble - i think your argument would be based in chemistry, organic - more than physics


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 24, 2008)

i missed thatone of those days you know. you are quite right.


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> i missed thatone of those days you know. you are quite right.


i'll never learn to just leave well enough alone - i'm sorry i even mentioned it now


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 24, 2008)

lol


----------



## Revolution101 (May 8, 2008)

My buddy snorts keif sometimes, gets him ripped from what he's told me. Try railing it with something hot maybe...


----------



## intensive (May 8, 2008)

ive snorted it before, didnt feel good, held in my sneezes just to make sure, thought i got high but i smoked a blunt also... so


----------



## primeralives (May 8, 2008)

you could try this, i saw it on intervention, if it works for meth i dont see why it wouldnt work for keil YouTube - Meth hot rail=


----------



## RandomJesus (May 8, 2008)

Your nose is lined with mucous membranes.
so I suppose you would induce it into your system that way....
What the fuck just smoke it.


----------



## upabove (May 12, 2008)

I have not tried to snort Kief but just the other day I took 1.7g and smashed it up on a spoon then stirred it into my yugart. I had been smoking most of the day. And I thought my dosage would be enough but I didn't really feel much? Should I have heated up the Kief first with a lighter on a spoon then mixed it in? Should I have put in more Kief? Im looking for anything to do with all these elbows of it.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 13, 2008)

it seems to me that cannabis(or kief)when eaten is best on a empty stomach and it works better if you have not smoked that day. i dont notice a huge effect with edibles sometimes i get a good buzz. but if you have trouble sleeping they are helpfull


----------



## PlasmaRadio (May 13, 2008)

Have you tried snorting baking soda? I hear it makes your friends think you are cool.


----------



## To0 Much Dr0 (May 14, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> Have you tried snorting baking soda? I hear it makes your friends think you are cool.


 
i heard that the powder laundry detergent has the same effect is that true? lol


----------



## dingle (May 15, 2008)

The absolute best way to get baked from keif is to plug it

I once plugged a brick of compressed keif and was blazed for over 20 hours (4/5ths of a gram of keif)

Shit was intense, but i stopped being blazed like 20 minutes after i took a poop


----------



## Ethnobotanist (May 16, 2008)

dingle said:


> The absolute best way to get baked from keif is to plug it
> 
> I once plugged a brick of compressed keif and was blazed for over 20 hours (4/5ths of a gram of keif)
> 
> Shit was intense, but i stopped being blazed like 20 minutes after i took a poop


A marijuana suppository? That WOULD fuck someone up for hours on end.

~Ethno


----------



## ShadowHawk (May 16, 2008)

I would think that since its in a more pure form than regular that it would be absorbed by your membranes in your nasal cavities. Just like snorting anything else but I personally wouldnt trying. I'd just smoke that shit in a bowl! I didnt read all the responses so if i wrote the same as someone elses reply then my bad. Peace out and happy token!


----------



## kermit2692 (May 16, 2008)

dont get high just nose gets tingly and numb


----------



## ta2drvn (May 17, 2008)

I'm sure you COULD but, why WOULD you? 

This reminds me of a story my mother told me. She was young and had a boyfriend that was growing in some outdoor spot in the Santa Cruz area and he brought back this pollen from a male plant he killed that day. He and Mom proceeded to snot the pollen, and just like with any pollen, enough of it and you sneeze! Well they started sneezing and then their sinus's swelled up and they had the worst case of hayfever ever.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (May 17, 2008)

Sounds like a premise for a bad "Yo Momma" joke.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 17, 2008)

dingle said:


> The absolute best way to get baked from keif is to plug it
> 
> I once plugged a brick of compressed keif and was blazed for over 20 hours (4/5ths of a gram of keif)
> 
> Shit was intense, but i stopped being blazed like 20 minutes after i took a poop


Maybe that would be something to do to the males...jam em up your pooper.


----------



## CheefinLikeAnIndian420 (May 18, 2008)

best thing to do with kief...put it in a small cellophane baggie (the plastic around cigarette boxes) these bags don't have the polymers that the trichomes bond to, so it will stay to itself. put it in the bag, seal it with a lighter, kind of clump it together and squeeze the kief into a ball. then gtake this and put it in your shoe, under your foot...at this temp the heads get kind of goey and stick to each other, so you'll get a nice clump of hash...smoke it! oh and p.s. THC isn't water soluble like coke, so you can't snort it.


----------



## Gamberro (May 19, 2008)

Before I start: I must admit, my friend once pressured me into trying this, but, of course, it didn't work. The way that your nose absorbs cocaine is the nasal cavities recognize it as a friendly, useful substance. Marijuana will just register as a bunch of dirt in your nose.
Snorting keef is paramount to building up a good ol doobie booger.


----------



## CheefinLikeAnIndian420 (May 21, 2008)

well that and the fact that you don't have any enzymes in your nose that break down lipids...but whatever same shit


----------



## bicycle racer (May 22, 2008)

i agree a waste of good kief. not watersoluble good point


----------



## IceCreamMan (Nov 3, 2008)

Had a buddie I know did it a few times got high. But yes since your lung breaths in fresh air to go into you blood stream anything thats in you blood cant get you high, coke, raw, special k ect. Since the crystals that come off pot (keef) are 100%THC, you get fucked up. I still perfer to get a grape blunt with some quality dope and pour a long line of keef in the blunt. You get blitzed out


----------



## cream8 (Nov 3, 2008)

well i know it doesnt get you high. in fact i watched a friend snort a fatty line all that happend was burning caughing and a headache that lasted 24hrs. and he did not get "high"




respect the plant. it will respect you back


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Nov 3, 2008)

Respect is killing it and burning it?

If that happened to me I would call that _dis_respect.


----------



## sb101 (Nov 3, 2008)

why why why?!


----------



## Mr. Skunk (Nov 3, 2008)

It works but I wouldn't recommend it, you would be much better off smoking or cooking it


----------



## JohnnyBlazex457 (Nov 4, 2008)

I've done it before it dosent work only reason i was high was because i smoked before it. I've also done it with out smoking and its no good did not feel a thing.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 4, 2008)

i don't see why it would work THC is NOT that water soluble unlike heroin and cocaine, those have a salt base to them so they dissolve, trychomes will just stick in ur nose, make u sneeze, and give u a headache, it may get u high with the very little that actually get to ur blood stream but it wont be enjoyable cuz u will be coughing and sneezing the whole time

just my 0.02c


----------



## chuckbane (Nov 4, 2008)

it doesnt work.. boo to this thread and anyone claiming this shit is good 

boooo


----------



## chronicdice88 (Nov 6, 2008)

ive snorted about .6 of some bomb ass keif one time just for the fuck of it. my entire right side of my face got really tignly and then i was pretty high for a good hour or so before i smoked again.. but id say YES it does get you high.. your jus better of smokin it!


----------



## eatAstar (Nov 7, 2008)

metagrower said:


> DUTCH OVEN!



haha oh, god. 

and yes, you can get high from just eating weed. one time a friend and i got the idea to put weed in an oreo and eat it. needless to say, about half a box and half an hour later, we started feeling real nice.


----------



## sabvtgrower (Nov 7, 2008)

haha me and my friends were just wondering the same thing. i dont think it will work. it would probably be just as wastfull as eating a gram of some headies. better off smoking that shit!


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Nov 8, 2008)

it hurts way too bad


----------



## chronicdice88 (Nov 9, 2008)

cream8 said:


> well i know it doesnt get you high. in fact i watched a friend snort a fatty line all that happend was burning caughing and a headache that lasted 24hrs. and he did not get "high"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amen brotha


----------



## Gamberro (Nov 14, 2008)

IceCreamMan said:


> Had a buddie I know did it a few times got high. But yes since your lung breaths in fresh air to go into you blood stream anything thats in you blood cant get you high, coke, raw, special k ect. Since the crystals that come off pot (keef) are 100%THC, you get fucked up. I still perfer to get a grape blunt with some quality dope and pour a long line of keef in the blunt. You get blitzed out


You and your science are both full of shit. You have no clue.
LOSS


----------



## bradlyallen2 (Nov 14, 2008)

So the reason for snorting something is to get the molecules to cross over the highly vascular membranes in your nasopharynx into your blood, for this to work the substance must be lipid soluble and the molecule must be small enough to cross. I don't know what keif is but it sounds like a bad idea. I also recall reading that marijuana will not get you high unless it has been heated to a sufficient temperature first thus the rationale for cooking dope before you eat it. But it's your weed so you can stick it up your butt for all I care if that's enjoyable for you.


----------



## Mr. Skunk (Nov 14, 2008)

Haha I don't think this topic will be resolved, lets move on and stick with smoking and cooking. Snorting is for junkies and immature children.


----------



## Gamberro (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd say it's pretty well resolved. Anyone snorting keef should stop being stupid and just put some toothpaste on their cigarette.


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Nov 16, 2008)

Gamberro said:


> I'd say it's pretty well resolved. Anyone snorting keef should stop being stupid and just put some toothpaste on their cigarette.


If putting toothpaste on a cigarette gets you high then people will do it.

By the way it does.


----------



## Gamberro (Nov 16, 2008)

PlasmaRadio said:


> If putting toothpaste on a cigarette gets you high then people will do it.
> 
> By the way it does.


Maybe theoretically, but not in practice. Please, I was young and impressionable once. I both snorted keef and smoked many toothpaste-laden cigs. Although I didn't have the nasal problems, probably because of doing coke a lot when I was younger, the toothpaste cigarette did taste nice, but nothing besides.

A lot of people on this thread are as full of shit as the older-aged jokes who had me snorting keef and smoking toothpaste cigarettes in the first place, so I'm not going to bother being nice and objective about it.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 16, 2008)

Gamberro said:


> Maybe theoretically, but not in practice. Please, I was young and impressionable once. I both snorted keef and smoked many toothpaste-laden cigs. Although I didn't have the nasal problems, probably because of doing coke a lot when I was younger, the toothpaste cigarette did taste nice, but nothing besides.
> 
> A lot of people on this thread are as full of shit as the older-aged jokes who had me snorting keef and smoking toothpaste cigarettes in the first place, so I'm not going to bother being nice and objective about it.


lol i lightly coated my blunt with toothpaste once then let it dry, all i can say is MINTY


----------



## Gamberro (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah, no doubt. I'd like to try some of that bubblegum toothpaste on a blunt or joint. Of course, I have no idea what health problems this would cause, so just every now n then.


----------



## Legolandon (Feb 19, 2012)

No you can't, it has to be water soluble to snort it.


----------



## joniyy (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok, most of us know the science behind why this should not work. THC is not water soluble, especially in the form of bound plant matter or trichromes, and should not be absorbed by mucus membranes. Also, heat activation is necessary before it is even ingested. So, snorting kief or dust or crystals or whatever you want to call it seems like a lame idea to me when you could just smoke it, BUT...

I am intrigued by the growing number of people who say they have done this and that it got them high. How was it prepared? What were the effects, how long did they last, and all that? Has anyone actually done this from baseline and noticed a remarkable high that could not be construed as placebo? I've read everything old i could find on the topic...


----------



## 907H34D (Apr 27, 2012)

Me n my friends snort keif all the time and get completly baked


----------



## cannakis (Apr 28, 2012)

Budsworth said:


> Why dont you just draw some up in syringe and shoot it. Itll be less painful.


HAHAHA! THAT'S What i have been missing! i Knew i was doing something wrong.!.


----------



## pyrojohnhippy (Apr 29, 2012)

i hear if you mix kief and wasabi powder half and half then snort it gets you the highest


----------



## pyrojohnhippy (Apr 29, 2012)

i'd rather snort glycerin tincture if the gun was to my head lol..


----------



## thepunisher5150 (May 2, 2012)

yes u can me and the buddy did that in the younger days its gives u a nice little body high


----------



## bud nugbong (May 2, 2012)

i tried it about a year ago and let me just say no. it gave me a fucking watery eye and a partial headache but no high. should have just smoked it.


----------



## Daxus (May 2, 2012)

Me and my friends tried this once, along with just about every other stupid method in the book, it does NOT work. Without decarboxylation you're looking at very minimal effect anyway. And getting finely ground trichomes and plant matter in your lungs really really sucks and you cough up some nasty looking shit.


----------



## SunnyHours (May 2, 2012)

Physically, it's not possible anyway...your mucus membrane would be completely clogged with kief before you've "absorbed" enough for it to get you high...
Also, it needs to be water soluble for it to be absorbed efficiently...


----------



## opi6 (May 9, 2018)

pyrojohnhippy said:


> i hear if you mix kief and wasabi powder half and half then snort it gets you the highest


Dude that’s fucked up


----------



## dangledo (May 9, 2018)

opi6 said:


> Dude that’s fucked up


So you googled snorting the pots and it brought you here to a 6yo dead thread and you decided to make an account to make this post?







Right on


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 9, 2018)

dangledo said:


> So you googled snorting the pots and it brought you here to a 6yo dead thread and you decided to make an account to make this post?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never can tell what'll motivate people


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 9, 2018)

..This shit belongs in TnT, because it’s a fucking joke.

I doubt that something lipophilic like cannabinoids can cross the BBB directly from kief.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 9, 2018)

it can't, it's silly to think so...


----------



## Grow24/7 (Jan 16, 2019)

I do it every morning!


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jan 16, 2019)

Grow24/7 said:


> I do it every morning!


hey new guy, not really a good look to dig up old posts just to add a shitty joke to it. this was a dead thread


----------



## Beachwalker (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## gwheels (Jan 16, 2019)

cook it in butter and get wrecked....


----------



## DemonTrich (Feb 12, 2019)

Decarb said kief, then snort and see what happens. U less you change the thc into activated thc-a, eating herb or kief (unless decarbd by heat or storage), it's not gonna do squat for you but waste your time and product.

Example

My buddy and I got popped once. They did not find a half oz herb on me. We ATE the entire half oz, and was absolutely sober the entire time.


----------

